
Ask HN: How do you evaluate startup leadership? - camhart
What builds your confidence in leadership at a startup?  What would cause you to run the other direction?
======
twunde
Transparency is first and foremost in my mind. The current company I'm at
shares the summaries of every board meeting. That may be overkill, but really
the company should be sharing on a regular basis how the company is doing, if
any strategy is changing, etc. Run away if: you're ever lied to, or if your
pay is late.

~~~
camhart
Interesting. I love the thoughts regarding transparency. In my mind,
transparency breeds trust. However I assume there are some counterarguments to
be made about transparency. Can it have adverse effects?

